# One More GOL from Anonimo... Cronoscopio Mark II Dras/Gold



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice Piece and good looking Strap !


----------



## Anonimo Australia (May 15, 2010)

*Re: One More Hot Beauty... Cronoscopio Mark II Dras/Gold*



nelsondevicenci said:


> Nice Piece and good looking Strap !


HOT watch Nelson!!! This is a real beuty!!! One of the
best selling watches from Anonimo. ENJOY IT!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: One More Hot Beauty... Cronoscopio Mark II Dras/Gold*

I will but I don't have it just sharing this pictures !


----------



## Anonimo Australia (May 15, 2010)

*Re: One More Hot Beauty... Cronoscopio Mark II Dras/Gold*



nelsondevicenci said:


> I will but I don't have it just sharing this pictures !


Great choice!


----------



## hkanonymous89 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: One More Hot Beauty... Cronoscopio Mark II Dras/Gold*

A really nice watch ... GREAT!


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: One More Hot Beauty... Cronoscopio Mark II Dras/Gold*

Beauty:-!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: One More Hot Beauty... Cronoscopio Mark II Dras/Gold*

One of my favourite Anonimos, love it.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

They took a great watch and made the absolute most of it with the 2010 models! Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

how much is this watch?


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

$7850 according to the US website - AnonimoUSA - The Tradition Continues - Price Lists


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

WOW!!!! beauty...


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

One of my favorites...  ENJOY!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Steve is not mine hahaha the only i know who had this watch is Eric Singer.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------

